# Heki??? roof window



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi I'm having a bit of bovver wiv me roof light.

I think it's a Heki but can't see a name anywhere, it winds up a bit like a manual tilt and slide sunroof, but it doesn't slide, and it has the handles which when squeezed (lovely word that, I'll say it again Squeezed) allows it to pop up or tilt slightly in one of four directions.

Last time out a circlip fell on me ed, and again today, biggish ones about 20mm ID, don't have a clue where they came from I can see some more in the handles area, but they all have at least one attached so must be from somewhere else, also the midge screen has a bit of a fold at one edge so the midges can just saunter in, in their own good time, not good coz I hate the little buggers, apparently I'm paranoid about them whatever that means, so I need to go in to fix that, is there anywhere that sells a finer mesh than the std stuff?

does anyone know how to take them apart, I'll post pics if needed, I know how to do it now.

Kev.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> does anyone know how to take them apart.
> Kev.


Just drive around a bit more Kev.

That seems to be working OK. :lol: :lol:

Dave

Serious answer - sorry, no. But couldn't resist the leg-pull. :wink: :roll:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

is it one of these
chapter


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi kev,
if you have a look on the dometic seitz web site they have a full schematic breakdown for all the windows in there range with a parts list and links to there suppliers.

we needed a new roof ribber seal for our and got it no prob.

tramp


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mornin,

It's not one of those Chapter, it's deffo a dometic/heki I think, but the Dometic manuals link is either broken or down at the moment.

Kev.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi kev
tried these links
www.leisurespares.co.uk/index.php?module_name=products/product...SEITZ

or www.dometic.com

tramp


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been emailing back and forth all day, but no joy so far.

Kev.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi kev,
if you know the paert number "autovan services at wimborne" can get most dometic/heitz stuff and they are really helpfull and answer the phone.
give them a try

Autovan Services Ltd
32 Canford Bottom
Wimborne
Dorset BH21 2HD

http://www.autovan.co.uk/shop.html

tramp


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah Tramp, there in lies the damn problem, it doesn't have a part number of it's own.

See piccy, I can get numbers 1 & 3 + the white plastic butterfly thingy that goes into the yellow part No 4 no problem, it's the short arm No 2 I can't bloody get and it's doing my head in slowly, how can thay make a part but not keep spares.

I need part No 5 in the PDF file (needs to be downloaded) apparently if you shake the cassette while it's being emptied, err things can get behind the said arm and bend it, duh, yeah, so how are we supposed to get the larger stuff out then, sit and wait for it to decompose,or cut it into smaller lumps maybe.

Kev

PS sorry if I spoil your tea.

PPS I just noticed it;s number twos which aren't available, nearly choked.


Kev


----------

